# Yella popper time



## fish hawk

Had a good time this morning with the fly rod.Lost a bass that looked to be 6 lbs and another that looked to be around 4.Did finally land a decent one and some nice bream.


----------



## duckbill

Nice!
They are slow getting going for me this year.  Water levels are extremely high and the fish are hard to get to.


----------



## injun joe

Great pics!


----------



## Nicodemus

Great pictures! Time to get my 3wt and bugs out.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

That is some nice looking eating in your photos.  The only things missing is a hot skillet with grease and a big bowl of hushpuppies along with some cole slaw as well.

Dang, I bet that would make your tongue slap your face a few times!!!!


----------



## dutchman

Awesome!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

very nice !!


----------



## fish hawk

Thanks guys.I wouldn't say they on fire yet but  should be real soon.


----------



## bronco611

did they come from a river or private lake?


----------



## fish hawk

bronco611 said:


> did they come from a river or private lake?



Private lake.


----------



## Killer Kyle

AWESOME pics! You sure have some pretty 'gills in your neck of the woods! Love fishing poppers! I need to get out on the pond!


----------



## Thad

Thanks for reminding me about that yellow popper in my box! I always overlook that one, and after reading your post, I pulled it out tonight after the rain stopped and had a blast! I always forget how fun that one fly is!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## fish hawk

I fished around the whole lake with my fly rod and the yellow popper,it took me about 2 hours to properly get around it.I decided I would do another lap around the lake and would bass fish ,I rigged up a june bug trick worm on my bait caster but I just couldn't put the fly rod down,it was just too much fun.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Oh, yeah! Not many things more fun than that.


----------



## fish hawk

I caught some nice ones this afternoon.Havent kept any yet but probably will the next go round.They are bedding and the next few months should be some kinda fun


----------



## injun joe

Those are good ones.


----------



## kirby999

Pretty gills ! Got to get out there myself soon . Kirby


----------



## fish hawk

More from yesterday. Absolutely  incredible sunset yesterday afternoon


----------



## mark-7mag

That's some fun fishing fh


----------



## goblr77

Beautiful fish. I'm taking a trip to FL with the fly rod the end of next week. Can't wait.


----------



## fish hawk

A few from this afternoon.


----------



## fish hawk

It started of a good morning and I had caught a few when I had a nice one wrap me up on a old dock piling.I stuck my rod down trying to shake it off and broke a 1' 1/2" off my fly rod.


----------



## Tacoma

Fantastic....


----------



## fish hawk

Heres some from the last couple of trips.I finally decided it was time to keep some for a fish fry so I broke down and fished some cricket's yesterday but I still managed some nice ones on the yellow popper.


----------



## injun joe

That's a fine mess, right there.
Nobody will be spittin' those out.


----------



## jettman96

very nice mess right there!


----------



## fish hawk

Thanks guys.....Nice bite yesterday afternoon before a storm hit and run me off the water.I don't know if this has been posted here before but a great home made popper remover for when they inhale it is a old pen that I cut a notch in,insert it over the popper, push and it pops right out without having to destroy your cork popper with a pair of pliers.


----------



## fish hawk

Almost that time!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> Great pictures! Time to get my 3wt and bugs out.



^^^This^^^


----------



## aa07512

I see great minds think alike. I'm thinking about doing a little fly fishing this afternoon


----------



## dirtfilth

You have me excited! I just put a sinking leader on my 6 wt and bought some poppers for my 3 wt. I'm going down to south georgia to a stocked pond this weekend so this work week couldn't end faster. 

Is that a home-made popper? I have always used booger bugs


----------



## tsharp

Bring back childhood memories, may not been that big as yours, but caught many. Now with all the salt water everywhere hard to find a place without driving a few hours. My, my what fun that was.


----------



## fish hawk

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ^^^This^^^






aa07512 said:


> I see great minds think alike. I'm thinking about doing a little fly fishing this afternoon


I haven't noticed much bream activity yet but it's real close,have seem some popping the top though



dirtfilth said:


> You have me excited! I just put a sinking leader on my 6 wt and bought some poppers for my 3 wt. I'm going down to south georgia to a stocked pond this weekend so this work week couldn't end faster.
> 
> Is that a home-made popper? I have always used booger bugs


I don't make my poppers and sliders,four of those are boogle bullets.Theres a guy on here that posted some nice ones he made,makes me want to try and make some myself............Good luck  they should be hitting good in South Ga.



tsharp said:


> Bring back childhood memories, may not been that big as yours, but caught many. Now with all the salt water everywhere hard to find a place without driving a few hours. My, my what fun that was.



Love that topwater explosion


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

The 20th of this month is when it begins in earnest...


----------



## fish hawk

Summertime-Nymph said:


> The 20th of this month is when it begins in earnest...



Yesterday was a start.I know the leader looks large,which it is compared to what I normally use,4# but I didn't want to use anything less than 10# because the largemouth are on a tear.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

Referring too the full moon which is the 23 of this month.! 3 days before the full moon and three days after are peek times.


----------



## fish hawk

Summertime-Nymph said:


> Referring too the full moon which is the 23 of this month.! 3 days before the full moon and three days after are peek times.



Not this full moon.


----------



## fish hawk

Was able to get out for a few hours this morning and fling the boogle bug


----------



## fish hawk

Full moon fever!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Don't get much better than that!


----------



## Killdee

What size are those boogle bullets, looks like the perfect size? I need a few, most of my poppers are wore out, bream bedding has yet to happen in the hooch so I need to get ready. Nice bunch of bream!!!!


----------



## fish hawk

Thanks killdee.The Boogle Bullet is a #6 ,i like my bugs a little larger to cut down on catching the smaller bream.I cant say enough good things about the boogle bugs and bullets as far as durability goes,they have a top notch paint job for sure.


----------



## Killdee

Thanks I'll get some on order. I only see yellow in your box, ever try any thing else?


----------



## fish hawk

Killdee said:


> Thanks I'll get some on order. I only see yellow in your box, ever try any thing else?



Not very often killdee I have a couple different patterns I'll fish but for the most part I'll fish a yellow popper or slider because I love seeing that topwater strike and the color works. If anything I will switch to a smaller size


----------



## Killdee

Thanks


----------

